# Stiff leg dead-lift...



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I added thickness on my hams doing these:


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

& sometimes I superset them with single leg kick-back for glutes...


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Short reps are great too: feel it more on the glutes!


----------

